# Himesh Reshmiyan now in movies!!!



## blackpearl (Nov 8, 2006)

Himesh Reshmiyan is now going to appear in a movie called _Aap Ka Suroor_, named after his music album. And yes, he is the lead actor.

GOD, save me!!!

*entertainment.oneindia.in/movies/bollywood/features/aap-ka-suroor-061106.html


----------



## JhonCena (Nov 8, 2006)

I think Himesh 'll rock


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 8, 2006)

Future sight

the movie wud be a big flop


----------



## jal_desai (Nov 8, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Himesh Reshmiyan is now going to appear in a movie called _Aap Ka Suroor_, named after his music album. And yes, he is the lead actor.



its not Aap ka Suroor.... it's _Aap Kaa Surroor - The Moviee - The REAL Luv Story_

lol  

i dont know abt the film but the screenplay looks good and even the soundtrack....
and one more thing..  In this film, Himesh will be seen *without a cap* 
now tht's worth watching..... 


hey... how do u know u r watching himesh on t.v. :

(1) there is a long overcoat worn by the character

(2) the character is wearing a denim cap *(always)*

(3) there is always a crowd of 50-100 ppl around the character who is singing in the middle ...


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 8, 2006)

And which actress is unlucky enuf to star opposite him?


----------



## aryayush (Nov 8, 2006)

JhonCena said:
			
		

> I think Himesh can only sing


Now THAT'S news to me!


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 8, 2006)

jal_desai said:
			
		

> hey... how do u know u r watching himesh on t.v. :
> 
> (1) there is a long overcoat worn by the character
> 
> ...



Another joke on himesh baba.

Q: Why does Himesh never shaves?

A: Because he can't see himself in the mirror with his face pointed towards the sky (recall how himesh holds the mike. Now replace the mike with a razor. How can anybody shave in that posture?)


----------



## JhonCena (Nov 8, 2006)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> Future sight
> 
> the movie wud be a big flop




no one can see future. his movie can be a big hit coz of its songs and a large number of fans.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 8, 2006)

Lol .. There is a community in Orkut "I hate Himesh Reshamiya" .. There was a thread in it "Whom shall Himesh marry" .. Most of the people voted Bobby Darling as the most suitable match for Himesh .. 

I hope that wont happen .. or their offsprings will be a disaster for humanity ...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 8, 2006)

^^
lol  

I can't say about the movie but the songs will definitely be Super hit


----------



## mediator (Nov 8, 2006)

ooooooooooooooooooooooo   oooooooooooooooo   ooooooooooooooooooooo tera tera tera tera    

Thats his script in the film!


----------



## outlaw (Nov 8, 2006)

i hate that guy  and all his songs ; his *NASAL TONE* is unbarable

check out all his albums   he thinks he  is like some kinda "*uber macho* *modern day casanova* " ; 
but i gotta say all the gals are awesome in his songs


what i think is *he was a loser*/freak in his school/college days and got bullied by other kids and DROOLED at all the "way outta  league girls" and so he is making all his dreams come through his songs  like all the hot chicks all over this *DUMB FATSO* ; cuz in real life he aint gonna be get those hot chicks 



BTW why is he crying in his songs 

HIMESH if u are reading this  " GET A LIFE SUCKER "


----------



## mediator (Nov 8, 2006)

^^Korrect, he looks constipated when he sings !


----------



## blueshift (Nov 8, 2006)

There was an article in Mumbai Mirror on this. They asked few heroines whether they would like to act in Himesh film. All said no except the one and only Bobby Darling!
About the film, it will surely be a big big flop. This film is Himesh real love story is just a crap i think. It may be just a publicity stunt! 
About the songs, the latest shown in TV these days is a typical himess style...nothing new about that.


----------



## jal_desai (Nov 8, 2006)

outlaw said:
			
		

> what i think is *he was a loser*/freak in his school/college days and got bullied by other kids and DROOLED at all the "way outta  league girls" and so he is making all his dreams come through his songs  like all the hot chicks all over this *DUMB FATSO* ; cuz in real life he aint gonna be get those hot chicks



even i think so.... he would have remained the most boring, ever hated dunce in his school and college life... wat a loser... he even lost his love... then wats the meaning of crying in 27 songs and then makin a movie and embarass those girls who are quietly living their lives now.... this movie and his songs could break the houses of those girls... wat say bhaiyo???


----------



## outlaw (Nov 9, 2006)

@ jal desai 

i dint know that ; damn he's doing all this for his "LOVE" 

maybe some high school love affair 

i cant belive he's doing all this for some gal who dont give a sh*t about this dumbo

if what jal said is true then himesh is *HOPELESS*

*GET A LIFE MAN*


----------



## iMav (Nov 9, 2006)

kyon bechare ki maar rahe ho ..... but this guy's gotta a lot of attitude see his interviews on tv and uwill see .... as far as breaking houses .... bechare ka dil tuta hai sympathise karo kyon maar rahe ho uski .... uska dukh samjho ... bechara mu chupane ke liye dadi rakhta topi pehanta hai ..... dil se gata hai sorry naak se gata hai ....


----------



## Stick (Nov 9, 2006)

jal_desai said:
			
		

> In this film, Himesh will be seen *without a cap*
> now tht's worth watching.....



Lice must be trouble him !


----------



## mediator (Nov 9, 2006)

Himesh is a good guy!


----------



## JhonCena (Nov 9, 2006)

blackpearl start a poll in this topic:

1) his movie will be a super hit
             or
2) A big big Flop


----------



## outlaw (Nov 9, 2006)

this movies gonna GO DOWN the drain


----------



## shaunak (Nov 9, 2006)

Gandhiji had once said: "Don't hear evil, don't talk evil, don't see evil";
I think he was refering to himesh:
>Dont talk evil: -------=> Himesh, dont sing;
>Dont hear evil:------=> people, dont listen to his albums;
>Dont see evil:-------=>people, dont SEE HIS FILM;


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 9, 2006)

himmesh is a cool guy, thou i have heard the news i wont be interested in watching the movie.


----------



## busyanuj (Nov 9, 2006)

arre mast movie hogi. tum log faltu mein tenshun le rahe ho. david dhawan direct kar raha hoga usko.


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 9, 2006)

Not David Dhawan, some  Prashant Chadha. Film will be a flop and the viewers uske _chaddi_ utar ke pitenge.


----------



## sms_solver (Nov 9, 2006)

whether the film become hit or flop, i think it is going to be intresting movie to watch


----------



## paul_007 (Nov 9, 2006)

OMG himesh is in movies and that too with his songs...


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 9, 2006)

^^ 
Hehe lol , to all the posts above 


Is it supposed to be a horror movie? with dogs crying in the songs? 
Poor lead actress, i feel pity for her...

lol


----------



## mediator (Nov 9, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> with dogs crying in the songs?


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Nov 9, 2006)

never knew himesh was such a loser....


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Nov 9, 2006)

I just dont understand when I person is famous in one field why does he wants to change tracks? Like Big B trying to sing?
& remember Sonu Nigam, in the peak of his career, he also tried to give a hand in acting. It seems very ridiculous but it is true.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 9, 2006)

abe whatever, just don't make it a love story

biography would be good


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 9, 2006)

I agree with gxsaurav


----------



## abhi_alpha_beta (Nov 9, 2006)

why r almost everyone against himesh,i find this very ridiculous,every one dance to his tunes,i support himesh


----------



## coolendra (Nov 9, 2006)

*[size=+4]A Complete Piece of Crap	[/size]*


*HR*... haha..... crap himesh... go nd get a life man !!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeh lo ab dogs bhi filmon mein hero banane lag gaye.


----------



## mediator (Nov 9, 2006)

OK guys, I think with such a response, the thread might become the leading result in the google search. And if Besharmia bhai ever do a "Himesh" in feeling lucky section of google, he might land up here. Then this forum might be in danger coz of  promoting hate! We shud stop now. Wat say?


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 9, 2006)

no orkut is leading in this , has a group of HR haters.


----------



## mail2and (Nov 10, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> ^^
> Hehe lol , to all the posts above
> 
> 
> ...



Lead Actress: Rakhee Sawant

Second Actor/Actress: Bobby Darling

Love Triangle.

Each character in the movie will have to wear a cap, compulsarily; each person watching the movie will also have to wear a cap, failing which, the person will be sentenced to two years in a room with Bose speakers playing Himesh songs at full volume 24x7.

Someone, please do me a favour! Please take out Himesh's nasal chords


----------



## iMav (Nov 10, 2006)

mail2and said:
			
		

> the person will be sentenced to two years in a room with Bose speakers playing Himesh songs at full volume 24x7.


 now thts a brilliant way of torturing even the best of his fans will beg for mercy


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 10, 2006)

mail2and said:
			
		

> Lead Actress: Rakhee Sawant
> 
> Second Actor/Actress: Bobby Darling
> 
> ...


 
   the best post ever by u


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey guys it looks like all have same feel there

no ooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

please apni nose ko clean karke aao


----------



## arunks (Nov 10, 2006)

wao


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey all....

Whether u love him or hate him..he is the best..........
*Even Mukesh had nasal tone......
*In Orkut Himesh's Fan club has more than 11000 members ...
*He is now touring US and UK ..In London he got superb response....(u can see in Aaj Tak....news)
*BBC has made a documentary on him cuz he deleivered 28 super hits in just 6 months......

and why all India (every gali,mohalla,shop...everywhere) are dancing on Himesh's tunes ? cuz..he is amazzzzzzing........

Now more abt the movie .......from site www.himesh-reshammiya.com
maine to abhi nahin dekha  yeh trailer 

***************************************
Aap Ka Surroor movie preview is now showing on tv. I recently saw the video on MTV. Clips of all his album videos and movies appearences are shown in a small time frame and then Himesh Reshammiya appers singing… Oh Huzoor tere surror…

Then again Himesh Reshammiya appers saying in a husky, tone of voice…

“Bhagwan ka screenplay bhi aajab hai, kabhi kaisi ko mukambal jaan nahi milta, har insaan ne kabhi na kabhi kisi na kisi se pyaar kiya hai, maine bhi kiya hai, aur agar ab meri love story aap logo ke saath maine share nahi ki to meri zindagi adhoori …..


Then the song tanhaiyaaaa, tanhaiyaaaa starts.

“Bhagwan ka screenplay bhi aajab hai, kabhi kaisi ko mukambal jaan nahi milta, you witness the agonies of tragic love stories, you witeness existes of imortal love stories, its time you witness mine…”

Then again the tune of his movie is played and then he sings just word tanhiyaa.. and his cap his shown on the table with him in the backgroud without the cap but he doesnt appear clear.

I must say the promotional songs for the movie amazing, I have no words to decribe how good the video is, its makes you be more anxious for the movie to release.

We really wish the best of luck to Himeshji for his movie. 

***********************************************

So njjjjjoyyyyyy...


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 10, 2006)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> Hey all....
> 
> Whether u love him or hate him..he is the best..........
> *Even Mukesh had nasal tone......
> ...




^^^ Scary,Creepy,horrible.


----------



## JhonCena (Nov 10, 2006)

esumitkumar is 100000000% right.
I am fan of himesh reshammiya

no no i am not fan i am AC!


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

is AC ka to lagta hai compresser hi kharab ho gaya hai

@johcena: u r like virus detected

i love johncena who do a FU to Himesh like he did to k-fed


----------



## JhonCena (Nov 10, 2006)

When Gurdas Mann (a punjabi singer & hero) started coming in movies. all was thinking that he is maid but now he is superstar (in punjab)


Himesh 'll rock                  lagi bet!


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

bet on such idiot never


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 10, 2006)

2 Himesh Fans vs all digiters .............


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

its not a war dude

one have no reason to like or dislike some one

i have seen his movie promos he even dont know hindi
someone tell him its tanhayee not tanhayiian

and they cimpare him with ENIGMA

thewy dont know what ENIGMA is
ENIGMA creates some of worlds greatest music ever 
his music is not seen even using MICROSCOPE 

ENIGMA


----------



## blueshift (Nov 11, 2006)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> “Bhagwan ka screenplay bhi aajab hai, kabhi kaisi ko mukambal jaan nahi milta, har insaan ne kabhi na kabhi kisi na kisi se pyaar kiya hai, maine bhi kiya hai, aur agar ab meri love story aap logo ke saath maine share nahi ki to meri zindagi adhoori …..
> ....
> 
> We really wish the best of luck to Himeshji for his movie.



Himeshji, huh? 
If there are 11000 fans in his fan club then there are 28000 'anti-fans' in his hate club.  

btw thanks for putting his wordings..i never understand what he says!


----------



## outlaw (Nov 11, 2006)

himesh sucks


----------



## lalam (Nov 11, 2006)

This sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!That girl that model Shivani Kapoor has lose it acting opposite this bandar and what did i see in his web page india's first and number 1 rockstar give me a break!It should have been 1st indian  monkey singing......


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 11, 2006)

Is there no one on this planet who can make him understand that he can't even sing, leave alone acting?


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't think so any one can tell him
He shud hav understood it himself by now


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 11, 2006)

I agree his voice makes one think that is vocal cords are in his wind pipe and his acting is something that would make me refer to dictionary to see the real meaning of acting, but guys you gotta agree that some of his compositions are quiet good. Out of the dozens of albums that he churns out, 1-2 songs out of those albums are really very good (if you ignore is nasal 'singing', that is).


----------



## outlaw (Nov 11, 2006)

but what about the songs like

"my love for u is not a one night stand" oh jaan "i love u miss u" har lamha [rocky]

is that supposed to be an english or a hindi song??????

and another crap

"love you uncontitionaly"soniyee????????

now what is that supposed to be !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and his tone too [ unbarable]


----------



## magnet (Nov 11, 2006)

yup its ridiculous....ppl who say we hate his nasal tone dance on his songs on floors.........nyways its up to person...no offence.......

btw it will b 100 crore movie and that trailer which we saw on tv or 1 song video...itself have 4.5 crore rupees expense.......

damn he  has become so rich.......recently there was news that himesh  was thrown frm ram gopal verma new sholay music stuff.......but truth is himesh returned  16 producers money  so that he can concentrate in acting........

lol...by any chance if his movie is a hit..i would say  he must get oscars......but ill luv if its some sort of movie like documentary or black.....


----------



## hard_rock (Nov 12, 2006)

Guyz... Stop all this stuff.. If u dont like certain things then why do talk about that.. Life is beautiful.. Talk about the THINGS u Like.. Dont blame on the Things u dont like..Coz its a time waste.


----------



## nix (Nov 12, 2006)

i dont think acting is his cuppa tea...there'r a lot of good actors arnd and this guy cant express much feeling...to be a good actor one has to look good and genuine in all moods. i dont think he can pull it off...


----------



## kirtan (Nov 14, 2006)

Arey is there any place where himesh can't get into?


----------



## mediator (Nov 15, 2006)

kirtan said:
			
		

> Arey is there any place where himesh can't get into?


In a bathroom to shave and a barber shop (cap) !


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 15, 2006)

> i have seen his movie promos he even dont know hindi
> someone tell him its tanhayee not tanhayiian



piyush bhai..i can read write and speak urdu...the word tanhaiyan is plural of tanhayee....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 15, 2006)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap kaaaaaaaa surrrrrrooooooooooooooooooooooooor....:d


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 15, 2006)

I am Himesh's Supporter.............


----------



## navjotjsingh (Nov 18, 2006)

Ek aadmi kaam karke naam kama raha...hai...isme aapko kya problem hai? democracy hai bhai...chahe naak se gaao chahe mouth se...sach yeh hai ki uski albums bikti hain....! He is the superstar of Indian singing industry...in last 6 months...he has closed buisness for most of popular singers! People forgot Kunal Ganjawala...and Sonu..where's he nowdays?


----------



## magnet (Nov 18, 2006)

well  again...i some wht agreewith navjot sidhu......i really dont understand why ppl create topics like we hate himesh.........cmmon he i earning his bread frm his nose whtever...ifu dont like him why wasting time on posting abt him......do some usefullstuff than wasting time on him......
 the same people support foreign artist whos 1 wordppl cant understand.......also has told so much abt him.....that even when he was judge for sa re ga ma...no contestant was ready to take him as mentor........

itis really appreciable frm where to where he landed.......seeing his graph......and its not like that he sings all his songs he  gives  chance to other singer too for his songs.........

nyways......nuthin to comment abt his music and voice..as always there is somone to counter reply.......but seeing  frm where to where he his...he certainly deserve respect........


----------

